# Hello, I'm a Vidiot! ;-)



## Cuelist (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello!

This is Mats Karlsson in Belgium. I just joined and here's a brief introduction:

Since September 2007 I am "technology manager" at Martin Visual Solutions (a division of Martin Professional A/S in Denmark). I'm responsible for the development of new and useful product in the video domain, mainly LED displays.

Prior to that I was product manager for "creative lighting" at Barco, my main achivements being adding a DMX controlled dowser to the CLM projector and being the "father" of the MiSTRIP and MiTRIX LED screen products.

Further back in time I dabbled in product design, did sales for a major distributor as well as some 15 years of production work in my native country of Sweden.

I'm also the author of a couple of dozen technical articles published in magazines such as LiveDesign, ESTA Protocol and Lighting & Sound International.

I hope I can make some valuable contributions to video and LED technology on this forum.



Mats Karlsson


----------



## DaveySimps (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Mats. Great to have you here! I look forward to reading your posts. I am sure they will be a great addition to the site. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------



## Van (Mar 23, 2009)

Cuelist said:


> .....
> Since September 2007 I am "technology manager" at Martin Visual Solutions (a division of Martin Professional A/S in Denmark). I'm responsible for the development of new and useful product in the video domain, mainly LED displays.
> 
> Prior to that I was product manager for "creative lighting" at Barco, my main achivements being adding a DMX controlled dowser to the CLM projector and being the "father" of the MiSTRIP and MiTRIX LED screen products.
> ...


 

So what you're saying is you're new to the business, and really want to learn about Lighting and Control technologies ? 


Welcome Aboard ! What a wonderful addition to our bullpen here at CB!


----------



## Raktor (Mar 24, 2009)

So I don't have to go to LightNetwork anymore? Brilliant.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome to the Booth, Mats. I'm thrilled you have joined us instead-of/in-addition-to all those other "wannabe" social networking sites. We were doing it before it had a name, and unlike most forums, ControlBooth has a Mission Statement.

We're always happy to welcome more manufacturer's reps here--to share in the good, bad, and ugly. Might you know anything about LED lighting, as that's a topic that seems to arise quite often? I bet you had a hand in creating those five 6' globes covered in MiPix I saw on a corporate show two years ago. Rumor was they cost $250,000 each!

Enjoy your time here, and post early, post often.


----------

